# CSV Single Entry Concern



## IBM (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello all,
I applied for CSV for South Africa from India (New Delhi SA consulate)and received VISA that is valid till May 2018. The VISA I got has single entry as number of entries. I re contacted the embassy through VFS and they said to my profile they are entitled to give only single entry VISA. There are no documentation and guidelines for number of entries either on the internet or on the DHA or in any VISA application form. I tried explaining them if in case I have to come back to India for any reason I may not be allowed to re enter the Republic once again. I have a situation now, I am about to travel to SA in September 2017. but unfortunately my dad is unwell and it may demand me to come back to Inida. If in case I dont get a job I will have to reapply for VISA, in case I get a job the DHA would take 6 to 8 wks to give me a 5 year VISA. In either of the situation it would do no good for me. I request you experts to guide me how to handle this situation. Kindly note that I have resigned my current job and willing to travel, If I delay my travel there may not be an recruitment as we head close to Christmas.

YOur inputs are greatly valued.

Regards
IBM


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

I think you should start applying jobs in SA immediately. CSV extension is easy while in SA than in India to reapply once again. It take 2-3 weeks maximum to get 5 years visa if your documents are correct and company you willing to work is cooperate. There will be a definite call from DHA to your company when you apply for 5 years visa, make sure they pick up the call and confirm your position , salary and employment details.

Unfortunitely you cannot do anything with regards to your single entry visa. In case you dont use it, it might affect your future application of CSV from home country. Best to enter in SA and start working. DHA in South Africa way efficient in dealing with critical skills than consulates outside SA. Good Luck.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

You need to make a choice. It's either you assess your father's condition and forfeit your visa altogether and then reapply when you have seen your father's condition improve and you're in a better place when you are sure you're ready to come to SA, OR you come to SA quickly and get a job then apply for an extension like everybody else does, then apply for PR then apply for an ID.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Why should they want to give you a M/E on a 12 month Critical Skills Visa? You are going to SA to seek employment...aren't you?


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

IBM,

Unfortunately, I have/had the exact same issue. Received a 1-year CSV from the New Delhi High Commission in June 2017, but with a single entry. I think it's an India specific issue, as some immigration experts I consulted were of the opinion that this is unusual. However, it looks like there is no remedy. As for me, I finally travelled to SA on my 1-year visa and I'm hoping I'll be able to apply for the 5-year extension soon, from here. 

If you want details of everything I tried to get it changed: After I got the single entry visa, I applied again through VFS requesting for a change in conditions, but VFS informed me it wasn't possible. Then I emailed SA New Delhi consulate officials but received no response. Then I emailed Mr. Mbhele (listed contact for CSVs at DHA South Africa) and he actually replied saying something to the effect: "A 1-year CSV can't be used as a Visitors Visa to go in and out of the country". Now, this would be acceptable if 1-year CSVs were usually issued as single-entry, but from what I know of other cases (issued from other countries), a single entry 1-year CSV is the exception rather than the norm! I feel his response was only to justify the action taken by the SA High Commission, as I'd already mentioned that in my email.

Unfortunately, I don't think you can do anything about it. Please let me know if you do manage to get it changed somehow. My advice would be: Apply for jobs asap and, if it's possible in your case, travel to SA only when you're sure of being in a position to apply for the extension soon enough. Best wishes for your dad's health, hope he keeps well. 



Oyibopeppeh said:


> Why should they want to give you a M/E on a 12 month Critical Skills Visa? You are going to SA to seek employment...aren't you?


It is foolish to give a 12-month visa that is single-entry. If it weren't foolish, then S/E 1-year CSVs would be the norm, rather than the exception. I know of cases where people were given M/E 1-year CSVs. This seems to be an issue only with particular high commissions/consulates. Twelve months is a long period of time. What if someone has to travel out of the country for humanitarian (or indeed, other) reasons?


----------



## IBM (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes the Critical Skill VISA is work permit for one yr. apparently my father's situation is not allowing me to make travel decisions. I am sure to have more clarity in a couple of wks. Thanks for your inputs. I also happen to read on this forum that one Indian who was working in South Africa had a 3 yr work VISA with a single entry stamp. He too had posted similar post as mine, he had to travel back to India and then later he re entered with South Africa with the same VISA with out any problems. He came and updated his initial post that there were no issues for him to reenter since he had a valid work VISA. But yes his situation is different from mine as he was on work permit and working with the South African Employer. I hope I get make my choice soon as possible.
Rgds
IBM


----------

